
Ask HN: Git Novice Tools for Windows? - solvit
I&#x27;d like to bring the marvels of source control management to a group of non-developers who are using Dropbox to share scripts, but Git can be confusing even if I give them the basics. Is there any kind of tool that can help non-developers follow a single workflow, and not panic as they get a merge-commit? I&#x27;m thinking nothing more complex than a pull-merge-push, no branches.<p>I do feel SourceTree is a tad overkill here.
======
onion2k
Sourcetree is scary, but the Git Flow feature makes it _really_ easy for
beginners to do things properly (for a subjective value of properly). So long
as there's an experienced dev onhand somewhere to help if things get weird
it's amazing. I'd also recommend replacing the diff/merge tool with something
better like the appropriately named DiffMerge.

